# Wo bekommt man Windows 7 Treiber für das HP Notebook 15-bs021ng | Edit: Anleitung für Win7 auf KabyLake Notebooks [SOLVED]



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2017)

*Wo bekommt man Windows 7 Treiber für das HP Notebook 15-bs021ng | Edit: Anleitung für Win7 auf KabyLake Notebooks [SOLVED]*

Ich suche derzeit Windows7 Treiber für dieses Notebook: HP 15-bs021ng Notebook schwarz i5-7200U Full HD ohne Windows

Bei HP finde ich nur welche für Windows 10.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Windows 7 Treiber für das HP Notebook 15-bs021ng*

Wird wohl nicht supportet.Win 7 schon installiert?Fehlen Treiber?
Dann müsste man die Treiber Anhand der Hardware ID identifizieren.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Windows 7 Treiber für das HP Notebook 15-bs021ng*

Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für meine Mutter. Das hätte vom Preis her super gepasst.

Würde auch ein Gerät mit Broadwell oder Skylake nehmen, die sollten ja im Sale noch ein Stück günstiger sein. Aber irgendwie finde ich da nichts.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Windows 7 Treiber für das HP Notebook 15-bs021ng*

Sollte aber doch auch so gehen oder hast du da Bedenken?


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Windows 7 Treiber für das HP Notebook 15-bs021ng*

Hat da denn jemand Erfahrung, ob das auch mit den Syklake-Treibern läuft?

Bis auf die verbesserte Fertigung hat sich an der CPU und iGPU ja nichts geändert.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Windows 7 Treiber für das HP Notebook 15-bs021ng*

Zum installieren gibt es doch diverse Tools:ASRock---Installing Windows 7 on Intel 100 / 200 / SoC and AMD AM4 series Platforms
oder was meinst du genau?
Windows 7 Installation auf Systemen mit Intel Skylake | Dell Deutschland


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Windows 7 Treiber für das HP Notebook 15-bs021ng*

Wobei das eine Anleitung für Desktop-Mainboards ist. Notebooks sind da noch etwas eigener. 

Ich werde den nächste Woche einfach mal bestellen und wenn es Probleme gibt, wird er eben wieder zurückgeschafft. Bei dem mangelhaften Support müssen sich die Hersteller ja nicht über sinkende Verkaufszahlen wundern.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Oktober 2017)

*Anleitung für Win7 auf KabyLake Notebooks [SOLVED]*

Gerät ist da, Win7 ließ sich problemlos installieren. Allerdings werden die Schnittstellen noch nicht erkannt. 

Für den Ethernetport funktionierte dieser als erstes probierte Treiber problemlos: Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller | Realtek drivers download
Musste ich aber erst mal auf CD brennen.

Als USB Treiber habe ich den von PCGH verwendet. Auch wenn der 5.0.3.42  angeblich nur für die Chipsätze 80-100 geht, gab es keine Probleme. USB-3.0/1-Treiber: Download aller wichtigen Host-Controller-Treiber fur Windows XP/7/8/10

Chipsatztreiber: Download Intel(R) Chipset Device Software (INF Update Utility)

Lösung für die Updatesperre, die nach den ersten Updates auftritt: Install Updates on Kaby Lake and Ryzen CPUs (Bypass CPU Lock) - Winaero
DE-Kurzfassung: Registry-Key "ForceUnsupportedCPU" als 32-Bit mit dem Wert 0x00000001 unter "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Test\Scan" erstellen. 
Anschließend das wufuc-Tool installieren und aktivieren. 
Danach sollte Windows gleich neue Updates finden.
Tool muss installiert und aktiviert bleiben.

Für Audio und WLAN habe ich die angeblich nur auf Win10 laufenden Treiber von der HP-Seite verwendet, da sich auf den Webseiten nicht ermitteln ließ, welche Controller verbaut sind. Lief beides ohne Fehlermeldung erfolgreich durch und funktioniert.

*Grafiktreiber*
Die Grafiktreiber sind etwas triky, da Intel die Installation auf Wunsch von Microsoft mit einer Fehlermeldung blockiert. Auch bei älteren Treibern für die HD520 (Skylake). 
Jedoch haben die Kollegen von C't herausgefunden, das es mit den Treibern für Server2008R2 läuft. Diese sind bei Intel selbst derzeit nicht mehr zu finden. 
Intel-Prozessoren "Kaby Lake" unter Windows 7: Geht (halbwegs) doch! | heise online
Ich habe diesen von Gigabyte verwendet: download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_vga_intel_21.20.16.4508_w7.zip

Nach der Installation lässt sich jetzt auch die Helligkeit endlich regeln, sowohl über die F-Tasten, als auch in der Taskleiste/Systemsteuerung. Auch ist jetzt der Standby verfügbar. 
Interessanterweise wird hier das System vom Treiber korrekt als Windows 7 erkannt. Bei C't wurde es als 2008R2 erkannt. (siehe Bild).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spieleleistung werde ich später noch testen und in einem neuen Post nachtragen. 


*Fazit:*
Bis auf die Netzwerktreiber, die dann vom Controllerhersteller abhängen, gehe ich mal davon aus, das diese Anleitung bei allen Kabylake-Notebooks (7. Core Generation) läuft.
Da sich bei CoffeeLake alias KabyLake Refresh nur die Kernzahl ändert, sollte dies sehr wahrscheinlich auch dort zutreffen. Die Chipsätze bleiben wie man am umbenannten DesktopPCH Z270->Z370 sieht ohne signifikante Änderungen.


EDIT: Erfahrungen mit anderen Geräten sind natürlich immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Fim8ulv3tr (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Windows 7 Treiber für das HP Notebook 15-bs021ng | Edit: Anleitung für Win7 auf KabyLake Notebooks [SOLVED]*

Vielleicht blöde Frage, aber kann man nicht einfach das erwähnte Update KB4012218 nicht installieren und bleibt dann verschont, ohne in der Registry zu fummeln und wufuc-Tool?


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Windows 7 Treiber für das HP Notebook 15-bs021ng | Edit: Anleitung für Win7 auf KabyLake Notebooks [SOLVED]*

Kann durchaus sein. Ich hatte die Updates alle über das Winfuture Updatepack installiert.

Das erwähnte Update ist allerdings nicht installiert. Optionale Updates sind deaktiviert.


----------

